# glFTPd TCL DirCheck



## thede (26. Februar 2008)

HalliHallo,

hab da mal ne dringende Frage. Und zwar würd ich gern wissen wie/wo/ob man tcl-scripte automatisch ausführen kann, bevor das dir gemacht wird. Sprich sowas: http://www.grandis.nu/glftpd/scripts/turranius/tur-predircheck_1.4.1.tar.gz allerdings in tcl.

Bräuchte das in TCL da ich bash scripte nicht beherrsche und das script von oben umgeändert haben wollen würde.

2te Frage wäre: Wenn dies möglich ist, wo müsste ich das script eintragen?

Hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine


----------

